# Pigeon toys



## 8790 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello, I am thinking to get a a new pigeon, and I want it to be entertained I do hang origami, but I think I need new toys. does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Barbjmark (Dec 23, 2019)

My homer loved to have a balloon. It was fun to watch him play with it. He also had a plastic ball shaped like a cage with a bell inside. He had no end of fun shaking it trying to get the bell out.


----------



## Garye2 (Mar 30, 2019)

It's amazing what a pom pom ball tied to a piece of string does for them. No end of entertainment for them.

Aggie loves it.


----------

